# which lappy to choose?... Dell -Vostro 1500 or XPS M1530.



## mahendraraut (Mar 8, 2008)

i m confused which one should i choose?

both having almost same configuration with price difference near about 2K
as *vostro* is made for bussiness peoples it having some professional look and strong build but its little heavy *3.0kg* in contrast *XPS* is for home use. its slim having *2.7kg* weight.

Here i m giving configuration for the Dell Vostro 1500 and XPS 1530

*Dell VOSTRO 1500 Laptop (Rs.60,273.00 -ncluding all tax and charges)*
-Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T7250  2.0GHz, 2MB Cache, 800 MHzFSB
-Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Basic 32 bit (English)
-Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Basic 32 bit (English/Hindi) DVD Media
-Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Software Driver 
 Does not include the new Aero graphics interface. 
-Vista(R) Welcome 
-Dell(TM) PC-Restore Software 
-Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module 
-15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) TFT Display with TrueLife(TM)
-2GB (2 X 1024MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM
-250GB SATA Hard Drive 
-Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual 1layer write capabilities
-Roxio Creator v9.0 Software
-NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8400M GS with 128MB GDDR2 dedicated graphic memory
-Base Assembly (Discrete)
-Premium matte black finish and dark chrome accents with camera
-Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54 Mbps Wireless Mini Card
-Integrated Stereo Sound
-9-cell 85Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery
-DELL Large Nylon Case
-Shipment Box for Case
-90W AC Adapter
-Dell(TM) Premium Optical Mouse
-McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) - 15 Months OEM
-Dell Network Assistance - 12 Months Subscription
-1 Yr Next Business Day Onsite Service
-1 Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries For Laptops
-1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday)
-1Yr CompleteCover
-Basic System Installation
-Vostro(TM) Handling & Insurance Charges (India)
-Vostro(TM) Delivery Charges (India)
-1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARD)
-Mod Specs Info (India)
-Shipping Mod with Powercord
-Dell(TM) Support Center
-Regulatory Label
-8-in-1 media card reader
-Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English)
-Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet
-Dell(TM) MediaDirect
-Dell(TM) MediaDirect DVD Kit
-Internal 56K Modem
-RJ-11 Modem cable (AP)

*Dell XPS M1530 Laptop (Rs. 58,525 -including all charges and taxes)*
-Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T7250 2.0GHz, 2MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB
-Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium - with AERO experience
-Advanced features inc. Aero interface
-Windows Media Centre & Movie Maker ideal for photos, music and movies.
-15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) TFT Display withTrueLife(TM)
-Tuxedo Black LCD display with Integrated 2.0 mega pixel web cam
-Camera Bezel 1
-Camera Software 1
-2GB (2 X 1024MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM 
-250GB SATA Hard Drive
-Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities
-Roxio Creator 9.0 1
-128MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 8400M GS
-Palmrest with Fingerprint Reader
-Finger Print Reader Software
-Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card
-Integrated Stereo Sound
-Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module
-9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
-Dell(TM) Nylon Backpack
-Shipment Box for Case
-90W AC Adapter
-Dell(TM) Premium Optical Mouse
-Microsoft(R) Works 9.0 
-McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) – 30 days trial
-1-year XPS Premier Service with 1-year CompleteCover
-1 Year Priority PC User 24x7 Support (Round-The-Clock Technical  Assistance)
-24x7 Telephone Technical Support Hotline: 1-800-4 125-2066
-Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries For Laptops
-Basic System Installation
-Inspiron-NB Handling & Insurance Charges /ExpressPremium
-Express Delivery
-Inspiron-NB Handling & Insurance Charges
-Inspiron(TM) Delivery Charges (India)
-Laptop Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date
-1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARDS)
-Mod Specs Info (India)
-8-in-1 media card reader
-Binder Kit
-Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English)
-Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet
-Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control
-Noise Isolation Ear Buds
-External USB modem (WW)
-RJ-11 Modem cable (AP)
-Dell(TM) Media Direct
-Dell(TM) PC-Restore


----------



## Pathik (Mar 8, 2008)

Obviously the XPS 1530. And get the 8600m gt instead of the 8400mgs if you can.


----------



## mahendraraut (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks pathik, what is meaning of "8600m gt instead of the 8400mgs"
whats diference there? (is it like 256MB memory instead of 128MB?)

In VOSTRO i have seen that someone was standing on the lappy, still its ok.
thats why i was looking for that. so it can be used ruf and tuf.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 8, 2008)

Are you planning to take the lappy just to stand on it? 
The 8600m gt is way better (& powerful) than the 8400mgs and costs just about 3k more. More shaders, 256mb gddr3 memory and a higher mem clock.  And the XPS series looks damn good and is slimmer then the bulky box-like Vostro series.


----------



## gowtham (Mar 8, 2008)

^^man, its simple. if u want it for business purpose, go for Vostro -coz they r built for business use !!
And for any other purpose, go for xps 1530. this lappy jus rocks.
And i support pathik in advising u to take 8600m gt instead of 8400m. the idff will be very vsible when playing games or playing vids!

and if u have any chance of getting it from us, JUS GO FOR IT. bcoz there is currenlty a promo offer of $350 Dsicount!!!!!!!


----------



## mahendraraut (Mar 8, 2008)

_*To gowtham*: Thanks buddy. I have just seen ur website, its looks nice, just do one thing add one link in forum for coming back to your main home page,  so we would not require to use browser back buttons._


----------



## gowtham (Mar 8, 2008)

mahendraraut said:


> _*To gowtham*: Thanks buddy. I have just seen ur website, its looks nice, just do one thing add one link in forum for coming back to your main home page,  so we would not require to use browser back buttons._



Thanks for spending ur time and giving advice. Ill implement it soon. And, which laptop did u chose??
Also, have u considered going for the 200gb 7200rpm drive instead of 250gb 5400rpm drive?


----------



## gopz (Mar 9, 2008)

Also, choose the 1440 x 900 resolution screen instead of 1280 x 800


----------



## Garbage (Mar 9, 2008)

which Mobo u choosed ???

I think XPS 1530 would be great !


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80958

two guys having same problem with DELL XPS m1530


----------



## mahendraraut (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks to all,
so finally i have ordered the Dell XPS m1530 with following modification:
*160 GB HDD(7200 RPM) instead of 250GB HDD 
*8600m gt instead of the 8400mgs 
as per all recomendations and my budget...
Total goes to 60,072/-


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

mahendraraut said:


> Thanks to all,
> so finally i have ordered the Dell XPS m1530 with following modification:
> *160 GB HDD(7200 RPM) instead of 250GB HDD
> *8600m gt instead of the 8400mgs
> ...


great! another dell user 

post your thoughts and pics.... if possible a review 



_


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> great! another dell user
> 
> post your thoughts and pics.... if possible a review
> 
> ...


he is still waiting for his lappy!


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

Garbage said:


> he is still waiting for his lappy!


haha I got too excited.... 

as he was posting after around 20 days I thought he got the lappy 



_


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 27, 2008)

Go for XPS M1210 Here is the Config::

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ntel                              Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4                              GB DDR Ram[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]120                              GB Hard Disk[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DVD                              Writer +-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13.3"                              Ultra True Bright Screen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lan                              + Modem[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wi                              - Fi + Bluetooth[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ATI                              Radeon 128MB[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Media                              Card Reader[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Built                              In Camera[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OS                              : Windows Vista Premuim[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Stereo                              Speaker[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3                              Yr Warranty*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Weight                              1.8 Kg[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Battery                              4.5 Hrs (9 Cell)[/FONT]
Cost Rs 68000/-


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2008)

rahulmig said:


> Go for XPS M1210 Here is the Config::
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ntel                              Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4                              GB DDR Ram[/FONT]
> ...


he has already ordered !!


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice .. !!


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

haha garbage is the neutral guy between two extremes (me and rahul) 




_


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> haha garbage is the neutral guy between two extremes (me and rahul)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ hey guys,

Did he ordered from the dell website  a.k.a www.dell.co.in ?? Coz even im looking to buy  the XPS 1530 from DELL and want it highly customised 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 28, 2008)

Get a MacBook. Nothing like it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok guys, 

Im planning to buy a DELL XPS M1530 Lappy (with sum more additions (customisations) to it) and Im ready to shell out 75K-80K for the Dell laptop.

As i wanna use it for College Work and Lots of Play like say Crysis (if this is the benchmark to test a lappy's graphics as well as performance)

so please help me in this..

The M1530 XPS comes with:
1.) Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo T5550 
and Im plannig to replace it with this:
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo T9500 2.6 Ghz, 6MB cache, 800 Mhz FSB 
Which will set me back by Rs.19K

(here i wanna ask tat is there much of a difference b/w T8100, 8300, 9300 and T9500 C2D processors, i mean do we really be able to see a boost in performance by getting a higher PRocessor? as compared to speed and the FSB ??)
---------------------------------------------------------

2.) M1530 Cones with:
Display: 15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) TFT Display with TrueLife 
and Im planning to replace it with this:
Display:15.4" *Ultrasharp Widescreen WSXGA+ (1680x1050)* TFT Display with TrueLife 
so shud i go for a highest resolution ?? as in this above!!

(here i wanan ask tat many of u guys said tat 1440x900 is a better resolution, so wat abt the above one ?)
-----------------------------------------------------

3.) I will be going with (for sure):
RAM: 4GB (2x2048MB) Dual-channel 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Video: 256 MB nVIDIA Ge Force 8600M GT 
----------------------------------------------------

4.) I currently have a MTNL Triband Broadband connection on my PC, so do tell me if the above lappy needs to hv sumthing extra (in hardware, if any) so that I can use my Internet on my laptop as well..
(on my PC i use the Triband connection with help of a USB connecting router with the PC, i hope everyone knws this with Triband) 
----------------------------------------------------

So. replies awaited, as i hv no idea abt laptops, and this is my first time XP.. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## mahendraraut (Apr 4, 2008)

so finally i got my laptop today, its really looks sexy... 
i will post review very soon.. (curruntly exams are goin on.)


----------

